# Спондилит L5-S1



## NataMir (1 Дек 2014)

Добрый день! Мне 38 лет, рост 169, вес около 67 кг. В 2007г. у меня диагностировали спондилит L5С1. Пролечили мощными курсами антибиотиков. Полгода была на больничном. В итоге образовался костный блок. Периодически возникали боли в пояснице и в области седалищного нерва, которые легко снимались НПВС. Достаточно было принять по одной таблетке однократно или двукратно, чтобы забыть о боли примерно на месяц. Но с августа месяца не дает покоя боль слева в области поясницы, распространяется на ягодицу и далее до колена и до щиколотки. НПВС помогает, но только на срок действия таблетки или укола, т.е. максимум на 24 ч. В сентябре этого года легла в больницу. На снимках нашли сакроилеит. Пролечили (медокалм, НПВС, интердин, иглоукалывание). В конце сделали 3 блокады в области позвоночника каким-то гормональным препаратом в слабой дозировке (название, к сожалению, не помню) и отпустили с рекомендацией вернуться через полгода. Причину сакроилеита не нашли. Бехтерева не подтвердилась, инфекций никаких не нашли и вообще все анализы абсолютно нормальные были. Боль стала меньше, но совсем не прошла. Через какое-то время все стало возвращаться. Уже в начале ноября опять было больно вставать из положения сидя, лежать, поворачиваться с боку на бок. Заснуть можно было только на аппликаторе Кузнецова. Больно наступать на левую ногу. В некоторые дни боль чуть отступала. Очень резкая боль, если слегка поскользнешься или оступишься. Самое интересное, что я не могла даже показать где она возникает, откуда начинает болеть. Болела и поясница, и ягодица, и бедро. Но вот буквально на прошлой неделе прочла на вашем сайте про грушевидную мышцу. Сделал рекомендуемые упражнения. Буквально через два дня я уже могла спать без обезболивающих и даже без аппликатора. Но, тем не менее, боль остается точечно под ягодицей, в области колена и щиколотки. В пояснице стало абсолютно нормально. До этого ходила в корсете, сейчас же даже одевать его не вижу смысла - и это через 4 дня простых упражнений. В связи с этим у меня вопрос. Указывает ли такой поворот событий на то, что вся причина в грушевидной мышце и как это можно подтвердить? Дело в том, что никто из смотревших меня врачей о ней не говорил. Есть ли какой-то способ избавиться совсем от боли седалищного нерва? Что еще можете мне посоветовать, учитывая мой спондилит в анамнезе и костный блок?   Очень хотелось бы услышать мнение доктора Ступина.
Большое спасибо.


----------



## La murr (1 Дек 2014)

*NataMir*, здравствуйте!
Скажите, пожалуйста, в каком регионе Вы проживаете?

Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## NataMir (1 Дек 2014)

Я из Астрахани.


----------



## Евгения Рысина (8 Ноя 2017)

@NataMir, Наталья, здравствуйте, подскажите, как чувствуете себя сейчас? Упражнения принесли стойкую пользу?


----------

